# Galaxy A5 2016 Probleme bei der Videowiedergabe



## Veralia (26. März 2016)

Hallöchen zusammen,

ich habe mir heute das Galaxy A5 (2016) gekauft und stehe aber nun schon vor einem Problem.

Ich habe eine 32 GB SD Karte drin und habe sämtliche Videos von meinem PC, die ich gerne auf dem Smartphone haben wollte, auch gleich rüber gezogen.

Nun stelle ich aber fest, dass einige der Videos ruckeln! Und ich verstehe nicht so wirklich warum.

Videos mit HD Auflösung spielt das Smartphone problemlos ab. Aber Full HD, 1920x1080 ist stark am ruckeln.

Die Videos liegen im mp4 Format vor. 

Sowohl mit dem Speicherort auf der Karte, als auch intern auf dem Handy, ruckeln diese Videos.


Kann mir wer helfen oder hat wer Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Zares (28. März 2016)

Zu langsame microSD?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

Welche SD Karte hast du den?


----------



## Veralia (1. April 2016)

Es ist eine Samsung EVO 32 GB. Anbei ein Link

Samsung Speicherkarte MicroSDHC 32GB GB EVO UHS-I Grade: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


Beim internen Speicher ruckelt das Video aber auch.


Inzwischen habe ich eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden.

Beim übertragen der Videos muss ich offenbar diese erst noch konvertieren in ein .wmv Format. Dann laufen sie flüssig. Auch wenn ich nicht ganz verstehe, warum das notwendig ist? Mein Moto G (1. Generation) hat zwar die Full HD Videos auf HD runterskaliert, aber dennoch ruckelfrei im mp4 Format abgespielt.


----------

